# First Charcoal Soap



## garland68 (Jul 3, 2008)

Here is my first Charcoal soap.  The white part is a mix of clay...


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

Very nice design!!!  You have your black belt in swirling.


----------



## digit (Jul 3, 2008)

Very nice!!!   

Digit


----------



## kwahlne (Jul 3, 2008)

OH!  I am SO loving your soap....!


----------



## Becky (Jul 4, 2008)

That looks awesome!!


----------



## IanT (Jul 4, 2008)

those look awesome!


----------



## Lane (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh My! Those are beautiful!  :shock:


----------



## georgiastray (Jul 5, 2008)

Oh wow! I never even thought of using charcoal in soap. These are sooooo neat! Putting these into my "to be tried" file!


----------



## Harlow (Jul 5, 2008)

Are your soaps for sale anywhere?


----------



## garland68 (Jul 6, 2008)

They will be in August.  I am just waiting to get my liability insurance.


----------



## mcleodnaturals (Jul 6, 2008)

WOW!! Those look amazing!!  I can't wait to try my hand at charcoal, although I need to perfect my swirling...yours look beautiful!


----------



## Harlow (Jul 6, 2008)

They remind me of dalmation puppies.


----------



## beadella (Jul 7, 2008)

They really are wonderful, hope you wrap them to show off the swirls to best advantage!!! 8) 

Now, for the lamest question so far................I know, I know, there is no such thing as a stupid question, but I think this one at least comes close................

Insurance????  I had NO idea I needed insurance to sell soap! :shock:   Where would one aquire said insurance, and here's the clincher...how much dough-ski can one expect to shell out on this insurance??????????

expectantly,

Della   :?


----------



## garland68 (Jul 7, 2008)

Having liablility insurance is always a good thing to have to protect your business.  Since I also sell skin care I wanted to protect myself in the rare case something happens.  

I went through the Handcrafted Soap Makers Guild to get mine.  Once you become a Soapmaker Member you are covered...It was $480 for the year.  

http://www.soapguild.org


----------



## thenaturalway (Jul 9, 2008)

Those look really nice!


----------



## cdwinsby (Jul 9, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous! And yes they remind me of dalmations too!!! Cruela DeVil would love them.  Never thought of swirling with charcoal...splendid idea.


----------



## divaknitting (Jul 9, 2008)

Love them!


----------



## Black soap n candle lady (Jul 22, 2008)

Too too cool!


----------



## heartsong (Dec 21, 2008)

*x*

this is lovely!  i would love to do with with hot pink!  how do you know how much to use?  is this better than using black mica or oxide?


----------



## carebear (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: x*



			
				heartsong said:
			
		

> this is lovely!  i would love to do with with hot pink!  how do you know how much to use?  is this better than using black mica or oxide?


MUCH better!  The charcoal doesn't "bleed" from wet soaps like other colorants do.


----------



## heartsong (Dec 21, 2008)

*x*

thanks, carebear!  

i am always 3 steps behind you! LOL! i've got to try this!


----------



## Lindy (Dec 21, 2008)

Those are gorgeous!  I have to ask - what does charcoal add to the soap?  I know it adds something and I really want to try it.... One other question - do you use the same charcoal as you use for aquariums?  

Sorry if these sound like stupid questions...  

TIA

Lindy


----------



## cynsofdm (Dec 23, 2008)

Beautiful. What sort of charcoal do you use.


----------



## garland68 (Dec 24, 2008)

I use cosmetic charcoal I get from Texas Naturals.  I tried grinding myself but it still left way too much grit.


----------



## ChrissyB (Dec 24, 2008)

That is some seriously sexy soap!!
My hubby saw me looking at this pic from the other side of the room and came over and said "wow" do you think you could make some soap like that, Ilove it!!!
I love it too!!!


----------



## LomondSoap (Jan 3, 2009)

I love this soap!
Black and white soaps are so cool!


----------

